# Happy New Year! What are some of your hobby goals for this year?



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, hope all of you had a good time drinking and spending time with friends for New Years. Hopefully everyone stayed safe. :drinks:

I don't usually make New Years resolutions, but I do make some hobby goals that I try to complete before the next year. 

Last year, the goals I made were to play an apocalypse game, make a superheavy vehicle, play my first Hordes game, and make a few special ork HQ models. I completed all of them except for the apocalypse game, although I did manage to watch one at my local FLGS.

This year I plan on creating my first diorama, become proficient in using an airbrush, play an apocalypse game , and maybe buy my first FW model. 

What are some of yours?


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

My goal is to actually get a Tau army, atleast 1k points to start.

and here's my resolution.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

My Aim is to get an 1500 pt Army, Fully painted (and WYSIWYG), Varnished on the table in a Game. I have a number of other projects I want to push onwards with, but this is the big one.


----------



## Oztoon (Nov 11, 2013)

My goal is to start and finish a new 40k army both stand alone and with allies. To finally build a fantasy army. To play more games and do a project blog.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Happy new year to all of you! I hope you all have your fingers intact and that the hangovers skipped you this year 

My new years resolution? Hmm well that would probably be to have a full fledged 2000 points of each Chaos God in my Daemons Army.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy new year =)
My goal is to finish painting, and collecting my Dark Angels army. So around 4 to 5k worth of points in models. But the main goal is to build modular gaming table with city scape and maybe desert?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy New Year!
For me, a gaming table in 2' x 3' sections for the spare room and finish modelling and painting the various Eldar projects I have on the go.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I need to finish up my Empire for the tournament in March and clean up some of my Harlequins...However, my main goal for the first half of the year is to get the rest of my Space Marines done.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

happy new year folks 
my aim is to complete my WoC army and my Marine army both with a blog.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Having just spent the autumn blitzing through uni studies (roughly a year's studies in half the time), I barely had time to read the White Dwarf or forums, much less than even paint more than maybe ten models in total, so my goal is to actually get some stuff painted! :grin:

Really, I've been following other people's painting logs and felt really jealous due to wanting to paint models myself, but actually not having the time for it... Even though the decision to take all those classes was my own, I still feel bad about the amount of unpainted models that I've left unattended for so long. So now, after a long break, I've taken out the brushes again and actually gotten some paint onto models.

However, as my inspiration to paint different armies can change even daily, I won't name any one army that I want to complete. However, I do promise to paint models and start a painting log! :grin:

- Loran


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

My Goal is to finish building a 3000 pt PURE 2nd Catachan Regiment, AKA "The Catachan Devils". While I only started again a month ago I have already accumulated roughly 2000 points of unique models and want to continue, especially getting as many old metal ones that I can.

Along with finishing my Catachan Regiment I am very interested in converting a unique Nurgle Army maybe 1500 pts or so.

Happy New Year to all, well wishes and good health!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't really set myself goals, just go with the flow really, but I would like to maybe get a diorama done, to prove my modelling skills and test them and to maye convert a really unique lord for each if my armies, so they really stand out
Also I would like to get a pair of BFG fleets going tau and imperial both consisting of 6 cruisers and a battle ship for the club

And a happy new year to all!
May the emperor protect!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Loran said:


> However, I do promise to paint models and start a painting log!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

To finally actually decide upon (be able to afford) and start a new army.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

I've got about 1000 pts of old metal chaos marines from the 90's undercoated so this year i want to get them done as allies to my daemons.

I've also got an Ork battleforce that i got cheap so the plan is to start a small Speed Freaks army once the new codex is out. 

I may well plog these as well to try an get my post count up! 

Oh yeah and improve my figure photography as its terrible at the moment....


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

To cull through my attic full of miniatures and sell what I don't want any more and paint what I keep.


No big deal...

Started a bit today! Ebay Link


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

To finally pick a new 40k army and stick to it, I keep changing my mind, going around in circles and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hobby Goals:

Keep scaling back/selling off 40k, finish my Salamanders and Chaos: I am in a position now where I can play almost every cult troop variation with Chaos SM and have enough Daemon Allies. Exception to this: I will probably do some Fallen Dark Angels to play as chosen with Cypher. Just a cool little side project more for the modelling than for playing with. 
My Guard was finished a year ago and I will see if I still want to play them come the new codex; If not, then 5000pts will be sold off over the summer. 
40k is reaching a natural conclusion for me (as much as I love it) and I am starting to prefer games which take up less time playing, painting and transporting, so I can concentrate on more important things this year i.e starting an agricultural business overseas is going to be taking up most of my time! 

Expand into Neverborn for Malifaux. Currently playing Guild and fancy something different from the Wild West gunslinger theme.

Paint my Ju Jing starter set and start learning Infinity at my FLGS!

Might also start dabbling in Dystopian Wars for some Epic Scale wargaming and I like the steampunky models, they have been calling to me for a while in the shop window. Depends on how much time I have.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Spend more time painting than reading forums and planning what to buy next.

If i can get what's sat on my WIP shelf painted this year i'd be pretty happy tbh.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Hobby Goals:
> 
> Keep scaling back/selling off 40k, finish my Salamanders and Chaos: I am in a position now where I can play almost every cult troop variation with Chaos SM and have enough Daemon Allies. Exception to this: I will probably do some Fallen Dark Angels to play as chosen with Cypher. Just a cool little side project more for the modelling than for playing with.
> My Guard was finished a year ago and I will see if I still want to play them come the new codex; If not, then 5000pts will be sold off over the summer.
> ...


Strakand noooooo! I was reading your post and getting sadder and sadder then I saw the poster and got even more sad D:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Finish painting 2400 pts of lizardmen and 2k of tau, and 50 pts of Circle Orboros and play some more games!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

revilo44 said:


> happy new year folks
> my aim is to complete my WoC army and my Marine army both with a blog.


You should be able to manage both of these if you play less GTA and FIFA :grin:

My goals are to complete my Burgle Deamon army, build a new Lizard man army and build 2 Eldar cosplay suits for Games day this year.

As a I side project I would like to enter something into the Golden Deamons, so I better start planning that.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Plan = Buy a new table I can game on.

Pro's - Will make home gaming a thing for me again.
Con's - Won't fit in my current house, so I'm going to have to buy a new one.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

And get my backlog finished...

20 Wraithguard
2 Wraithknights
Spiritseer
Eldar Aegis line
Vyper
Cobra
10 Khorne Berzerkers
Storm Eagle
20 Csm's
Fabius Bile
Abaddon
Ahriman
3 Landraiders
2 or 3 squads of Havocsn (not sure on how to split them up yet)
Heldrake
2 Vindicators
Space Crusade Dread
10 Raptors
10 Warp Talons
10 Noise Marines with sonic blasters and blastmasters

And left to buy 
Cypher
Be'lakor
Bat Doors for my Batraider (NL Landraider )


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Finish at least 1 unit per month once i get my hobby area back. (might see me in the Army Painting Challenge)


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Sell my Templars, wrap up my Orks, and get moving on my Iron Warriors. Oh and put more work in on my game table.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

My hobby goals for this year are:-

Paint a Daemon army and hopefully do a project log for it. (Got a battleforce box for Xmas. :grin: )
Learn to play the 6th edition rules properly. I've still got 5th edition rules stuck in my head and whenever I pick up the rulebook I tend to just look at the pretty pictures and read fluff.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Strakand noooooo! I was reading your post and getting sadder and sadder then I saw the poster and got even more sad D:


lol Now I feel sad...

*Feels* 

I've got to face reality though; I am going to be moving from the UK to rural Canada and starting a homestead and organic farm, I just can't see myself having much time for painting let alone playing anymore. Also, I doubt very much there is going to be much of a wargaming scene in rural Nova Scotia lol Then there would be the small matter of shipping all my armies there. Expensive as hell. 

I dunno, I might just keep everything in storage, because honestly I will find it hard to let go of a lot of it because of all the time invested in it. I do have a habit of spending years away from gaming and then coming back so might be wiser to just plunk at my parents house in the attic.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep banging my head against a wall can not decide on a new 40k army.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

My hobby resolution for this year is to complete at least three units of my backlog per unit purchased (if any) 




Nordicus said:


> My new years resolution? Hmm well that would probably be to have a full fledged 2000 points of each Chaos God in my Daemons Army.


I'll hold you to that, Nord! :good:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Get a thousand point parody chaos demon army that lets me us a Modoka figma as a greater demon of tzeentch.

second: start robot nid zilla and start using dust tactic stuff as some monsters. (depending on how fast a trynid monster creature focused supplement rolls out)


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> lol Now I feel sad...
> 
> *Feels*
> 
> ...


Well I live in Michigan, so if you every make your way in that direction, let me know. I can let you borrow my imperial guard if you face my orks


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

Move the fuck out of my parents house!!!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Shas'Ui said:


> Move the fuck out of my parents house!!!


Why?
Don't they approve of you swearing needlessly on Forums?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Well I live in Michigan, so if you every make your way in that direction, let me know. I can let you borrow my imperial guard if you face my orks


Well, I am a Green Bay Packers fan so plan to make the trip to Lambeau at some point when I move over there, so since Michigan is on the way I may well take you up on that!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Well, I am a Green Bay Packers fan so plan to make the trip to Lambeau at some point when I move over there, so since Michigan is on the way I may well take you up on that!


Great! I'll have to show you around my FLGS. Toledo has some of the best players and painters in the country.


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

Pssyche said:


> Why?
> Don't they approve of you swearing needlessly on Forums?


No, And I also just realized that the topic is HOBBY goals...so oops lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Seattle Seahawks top and kind of chose them when I first started watching NFL, but now they are in the play offs i can of feel guilty for not being behind them the whole way.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finish 2000 points of my new Samurai themed CSM's.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I aim to scale down my hobby to focus on 1 Fantasy and 1 40K army (Looking at all khornate WoC and my ever growing Tyranid collection).

I also intend to start up a small Thousand Sons Heresy army towards my birthday in September (provided the 4th Heresy book is released at a similar time).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Expand my Dark Angels to include a little more Greenwing and a Ravenwing detachment - aiming for three maxed squads and a Command Squad, but I may not get quite that far!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Start my new ultramarines army! Aim to get it to 2.5k


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh! I forgot to add that this year I will get my design for a sonic Forgefiend (complete with inbuilt Ipod) from my ideas into reality.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I have a Seattle Seahawks top and kind of chose them when I first started watching NFL, but now they are in the play offs i can of feel guilty for not being behind them the whole way.


Well Packers are out, Seahawks look exceptionally good and are probably the team I will be rooting for.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

As for most people, my hobby resolutions are to diminish my backlog. Everything is put together but I still have to start painting:

- Droppod
- Razorback
- FW legion Praetors
- 3x landspeeder
- 1x landspeeder typhoon
- Wall of martyrs (the big box)
- Vengeance weapons battery
- 5 ravenwing bikers
- 5 deathwing knights
- 3 Cities of death buildings
- 10 veterans
- techmarine + servitors

- DV Chaos space marine set

Still have to finish (most are in green basecoat) 

- 10 man assault squad
- 20 tac marines
- 6 deathwing termies
- another razorback
- land raider
- land raider crusader
- predator

IF I make any decent headway with this my other resolution is to focus more on Forgeworld stuff as I do love their models and would like a fellblade or fireraptor with these guys. 

Oh and to include the missus in 40k games get a decent priced ork warband going, she likes orks but isn't as hobby inclined as I am. 

Might have to quit my job so I have enough time...


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Well Packers are out, Seahawks look exceptionally good and are probably the team I will be rooting for.


All good citizens of the world should be backing the Chargers. 

My current goals for the year is to finish our modular trench battle board my buddies and I just started building stuff for. Just as unlikely to happen is me finishing my all-conversions Battle Company, even though I'm positive that I have nearly all of the infantry models I need for it sitting unassembled.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Finish my Night Lords models I've got primed, finish the Imperial Guard I've got, and wait for the new codex haha :grin:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> All good citizens of the world should be backing the Chargers.


Chargers might actually be the dark horses, I may put 5 quid on them. Good odds at the moment. They may well pull a Baltimore Ravens and surprise everyone. 


Well, I built a rhino in one evening last night. A nice and easy kit to make. I am currently repairing some very old battered and broken bikes and attack bikes and will turn them into Ravenwing for my Dark Angels. So I have started clearing the backlog already. I have also almost finished my Land Raider Crusader, and just need some more shoulder pads for my salamander fire drakes, then I can paint 2500pts of Salamnders. Then Dark Angels. Then finish my Chaos. Hopefully I can get it done by summer.


----------

